# Improvements



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Okay so I am trying to draw and not critique myself until a few days after I draw it.... Its hard I have got to admit because I see soooo many people making art that is probably 100% better than mine. But I do take into consideration that everyone starts somewhere, SO with that in mind I have been trying to improve my techniques and find my own style. I am starting from oldest drawing to newest to see my progress. (Also sorry I have not been on!) I also though I should ask if anyone has a tumblr that they keep of their art, I would love to follow!

http://66.media.tumblr.com/d1bf8cef90dea1fa5f344f2c3e1bdccf/tumblr_o5pdyfcYqE1vozu8qo1_500.png

https://65.media.tumblr.com/bffb909b3029500d222f91c8e5b88627/tumblr_o8bffm6SPZ1vozu8qo1_540.png


http://66.media.tumblr.com/8cdc17d4f95d9d232cf7f949084e498a/tumblr_inline_o7pkolxa0z1u48yyw_500.jpg


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome back! 

The only way to improve is to keep at it, great job!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I have recently started an artpage for my tumblr, but it's still fairly empty; there's like, what, eight things there? :') http://ingevr.tumblr.com/

Onto your work though. You're absolutely right; everyone starts somewhere and works through art their own way. Looking at your drawings I can definitely see an upward curve in them, so you're on the right track. They look very pretty.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

you should consider dropping the idea of being better or worse than someone else... it´s more like xy knows more but there really is no better...
just more ( or less ) dedication. a thing i do when i doubt myself too much - i just start from scratch again which is always good. lately i have not done
a single painting but i draw alot. i bought a small sketching book which i would carry with me like most of the time. even if its just two single lines it will
help making a habbit out of drawing practises.

you can always come back and try a real painting when you feel like it. you will recognize things being much more easy than they were before.
if there is something you really have problems at - why not focus on it? the most important thing about drawing in general is to know how it works irl.
like for example human anatomy. you dont really need to know every vein and bloodvessel and what not but it helps alot to know how muscles work in general
and how the big ones are aligned to move the bones. often im amazed that i was so much in the wrong and never bothered to question it but as soon as i know
for real i dont have to guess how im drawing things... i can just draw them.

here is a very useful video which i assume will help you just as it did for me :





i also attached some sketch examples from myself. my little sketchbook where i do studies as well as random art dump from wiggley lines to outside drawing
of scenery. it sucks most of the time but the drawing itself is not the whole benefit from doing those things. like in the video i linked explained - you build connecitons
in your brain and whatnot. if i dont do any study on a day - i at least fill a page with lines. straight, curvey - ovals stuff like that. its very little but always something.

best of luck - never give up


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

SuddenLife said:


> I have recently started an artpage for my tumblr, but it's still fairly empty; there's like, what, eight things there? :') http://ingevr.tumblr.com/
> 
> Onto your work though. You're absolutely right; everyone starts somewhere and works through art their own way. Looking at your drawings I can definitely see an upward curve in them, so you're on the right track. They look very pretty.


I just followed you ^u^ great work btw!
and thank you, I am trying as best as I can and trying to look at as many tutorials as possible.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> The only way to improve is to keep at it, great job!


No kidding, though I don't think it helps when you don't have your materials (laptop in my case) for a month ^-^; buuuuttttttt I can always bounce back!


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

abt2k15 said:


> you should consider dropping the idea of being better or worse than someone else... it´s more like xy knows more but there really is no better...
> just more ( or less ) dedication. a thing i do when i doubt myself too much - i just start from scratch again which is always good. lately i have not done
> a single painting but i draw alot. i bought a small sketching book which i would carry with me like most of the time. even if its just two single lines it will
> help making a habbit out of drawing practises.
> ...


That video does help a bit (I will finish watching it in a bit) though with me I have a hard time drawing on my laptop (still am working without a drawing tablet but I am working on that) I am trying to go back to still life with some new things I have been learning, at times though I usually trash what I am doing because either a: I don't know what I was doing and cant remember where I left off to finish it, or b: I just cant see myself progressing with it or c: i just lost interest. 
On a another not though I am trying to use other methods, one that I have found that is quite appealing is coffee painting (digitally....if I actually used food to draw my mother would kill me XD ) so I think I am gonna stick with that for a while. Also my father works in the medical field and has always handed down any old text books he can find from his college days for anatomy and otherwise, honestly if I see the muscular system one more time I could puke. He is a Senior Orthopedic Technologist so he harps on me for not knowing all of the bones in the body or saying which ones correctly T~T


----------

